# Online Study Links



## babystepmed (3 mo ago)

Hey!

I have just started studying for my OSCEs and exams which are fast approaching and have been looking around for good video lectures in Urdu, I know Dr. Najeeb has one of the best content available on web but I primarily looking for notes/lectures in Urdu.
I have tried studying from various other channels but more or less feel that the lectures are too fast paced on not properly explained I have stumbled across one link but since it hasn't got a lot of views I am skeptical about it and want to seek help as to whether I should even be using it to study from.
If anyone has used or reviewed https://www.youtube.com/c/BabyStepMED could they please be so kind as to tell me about the quality and authenticity of the content so I can be relaxed and continue my prep from there or else wise try my luck else where.


----------

